# New Forum - Gardening



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2008)

You guys have wanted one for awhile so have fun in it!  For now there are no sub forums.  It may be that in the future sub forums will be needed.  For now just remember to put key words in your titles i.e., ISO best tomato fertilizer - or some key word that describes your comment/question/problem, etc.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 9, 2008)

What great news, Kitchen Elf!   I love to garden though I'll never have one until I go back home


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2008)

This forum is not self sustaining like out others though. Please remember to water it regularly.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2008)

GB said:


> This forum is not self sustaining like out others though. Please remember to water it regularly.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 9, 2008)

Looking forward to all of the questions and answers about gardening. Thanks. Can't wait to get some seed's in the ground. I have been enjoying all of my seed catalog's I have been getting in the mail.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 10, 2008)

GB said:


> This forum is not self sustaining like out others though. Please remember to water it regularly.



And use liberal amounts of 'fertilizer'...


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 10, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> And use liberal amounts of 'fertilizer'...



DUH!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 10, 2008)

babetoo and QSis - I have moved your posts to the Garden Forum.  I'm closing this thread since it's just an announcement and now all discussions can happen in the proper forum.  (replace toque with a crown of rosemary!)

See everyone over there!


----------

